# [SOLVED] D-Link DGS 1210-16



## Paronoid (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to set this 16 port router up so that ports 1-15 can see 16 but not each other.

I have tried all i know and everything i can find on forums, im new to this kind of porting and have no idea where to look so some hel will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all,


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: D-Link DGS 1210-16*

Hello,

Its a switch not a router. You need to log into the switch and setup seperate VLANs. Ports 1-15 need to be in its own VLAN and Port 16 needs to be in a seperate VLAN.

A manual can be found here:
ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/switches/dgs-1210-48/DGS-1210-16_24_48_A1_User_Manual_v1.01.pdf

Remember to take a backup of the config before doing this. Make sure that you are plugged into the management port or you wont be able to re-login to the switch. Also, best to do this when the switch is not in use, just incase.

Dave


----------



## Paronoid (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: D-Link DGS 1210-16*

Sorry i was not 100% clear.
I have logged onto the switch and onto the 801.2 section and created VIDs for 1,16:2,16:3,16 and so on..

How do i activate it.. as i said i need ports 1 to 15 to see port 16 and none to see each other but 16 which is going to be there Server..

I have read that manual before asking on this forum and cannot find how to do what i need. 

I know how to set up a multi tier network as in 1-5 and 6-10 being seperate on the same switch but its this special task of all seeing one but not the other that has me baffled.

Much Appreciated for the assistance,
Michael


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: D-Link DGS 1210-16*

Ahh right ok. You make port 16 a member of both VLANs.

However you put that you have configured port 16:2? I dont think that this is a valid VID. I think it needs to be a whole number.



Dave


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D-Link DGS 1210-16*

Asymetric Vlan should be enabled.

Vlan1 is the default share so the server and port 16 untagged section should be included here and should require no configuration no pc's should be connected here unless sharing is needed.

Ports 2 to 15 are for Vlans 2 to 15.and pcs connected to those ports.

For convention Vlan 2 is on port 2 and Vlan3 on port 3 etc(yours may be on different ports).

So now configure Vlans 2 to 15

You now need to add the port(in untagged section) of Vlan 2 which is port 2 which is going to be excluded access from the other Vlans and port 16 on Vlan1(default share) to which all other Vlans will have access to and repeat the process for all other Vlans.

Examples.

Vlan2 smartswitch1 port 2 and port 16(port 2 will not be accessible from other Vlans)
Vlan3 smartswitch2 port 3 and port 16
Vlan4 smartswitch3 port 4 and port 16
Etc.
Then set the PVID for the VLan ports, so set PVID on port 16 then 2,3,4 etc on ports 2, 3, 4 etc.
Click apply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Paronoid (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: D-Link DGS 1210-16*

Thanks very much.
I now have programmed it and another one bridged to it.
Also appreciate the explanation as i know have explained to another college how to do it without me.

Again much thanks,
Michael


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D-Link DGS 1210-16*

Hi glad it has worked for you and we are here to help.

I will mark this thread as solved.


----------

